# Hac4 Touren-Daten-Tausch



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

Hi Leute, 
weiss ja nicht ob das interessant erscheint aber hat jemand Interesse Touren auf Hac4 Basis zu tauschen oder einfach nur bereitzustellen? Brauch ja nur das Höhenprofil zu sein, ist halt manchmal schon nützlich zu sehen, wie anspruchsvoll so eine Tour dann auch ist. Auch sehr hilfreich bei Marathons.

Also falls Interesse besteht einfach mal melden



 
Micha aehh Westi


----------



## Thomas (2. Juli 2001)

> _Westi schrieb:_
> *... oder einfach nur bereitzustellen? Brauch ja nur das Höhenprofil zu sein, ist halt manchmal schon nützlich zu sehen, wie anspruchsvoll so eine Tour dann auch ist.*



Gezippt kannste das hier direkt im Forum an Deinen Beitrag dranhängen, ich weis nicht wie gross die dateigrößen bei diesen Log-files ist, aber mit 100KB Limit sollte hier das meiste uploadbar sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (2. Juli 2001)

Was brauchst Du denn im Detail? Ich könnte Dir die Höhenprofile von meinen Trainingstouren und bisherigen Rennen per E-Mail schicken ... 

Lutz

PS: Die Rohdaten haben immer eine Größe von 80kb


----------



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

Jo danke danke, Trainingstouren durch den Taunus oder Odenwald (wenns geht mit kurzer Routenbeschreibung)
sind doch ganz ok, also ichhabe da neben Marathons noch
ein paar Touren im Odenwald, Melibokus-Felsenmeer-Burg Frankenstein),
Dolomiti Superbike (kleine Runde) 

ist ja vielleicht auch mal ganz hilfreich für Luete, die dann sonntags (frueh)morgens mit euch mitfahren wollen und nicht wissen wie anspruchsvoll die Touren werden.

Müssen ja nicht die Rohdaten sein, reichen ja die einzelnen .tur Daten, die sind ja meistens unter 30KB.

Liebe Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Thomas (2. Juli 2001)

unten auf datei anhängen klicken -> datei raussuchen -> fertig!
Infos dazu auch hier:
http://forum.mtb-news.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3429


----------



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

wenn's mal etwas länger dauert


----------



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

Uiuiui ich weiss ich muss das Programm noch bezahlen, mach ich auch noch, weiss ja wieviel arbeit in so einem Delphi Proggie steckt.

Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Lutz (2. Juli 2001)

Da will ich auch mal: Eine kleine Feierabendrunde ;-).... Nein, eher schon was langes und hartes!
Den AV-Puls lasse ich mal weg, meine Intimsphäre wahren.

Lutz


----------



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

Haha Feierabend.... 
Bist du da die Autobahn gefahren? Also vom Fuchstanz weiter zum Feldberg ...

Aber nicht schlecht, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, habe von Gabi schon gehört wie du fährst.

Hoffe nur andere haben auch Freude an den Höhenprofilen, poste morgen mal meinen Dolomiti Superbike mit den Sturzstellen (piez)


----------



## Lutz (2. Juli 2001)

Ach ja, daß war glaube ich die Tour mit Gabi, zumindest ab Kelkheim. Das ich es da mit Gabi etwas übertrieben habe, tut mir jetzt noch leid! 

Das Problem mit den Profilen ist eigentlich, daß man die Fahrbahn nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt bekommt. Man kann ohne weiteres gerade mal 40km/600hm fahren und ist total im Eimer, weil es nur harte Singletrails waren, genauso wie man 2000hm und 100km durchblockern kann, weil alles nur Forstautobahn war. Deshalb ist es so eine Sache mit den Durchschnittsangaben. (Auf der Strecke auf den Feldberg kann man aber mit gut einem 22er Schnitt hochkeulen... ) 

Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Westi (2. Juli 2001)

Hey Lutz dann kennich die Story über die Feldbergtour 

na ich fahr so den Tillmannsweg mit 10kmh in etwa hoch, da kack ich Gewichtsmaessig ein wenig ab, 

Und damit will ich dann Ischgl fahren, habe gerade Kartenmaterial besorgt und bin grad am kotzen: 11km lange steigung und 1400m Höhenunterschied !

Also Frammersbach war ich bei 4Std die 60km letztes Jahr :-(

Bis dann
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralphi (2. Juli 2001)

> _Lutz schrieb:_
> 
> Das Problem mit den Profilen ist eigentlich, daß man die Fahrbahn nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt bekommt. Man kann ohne weiteres
> 
> Lutz [/B]



Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg 

>durchblockern kann, weil alles nur Forstautobahn war. Deshalb >ist es so eine Sache mit den Durchschnittsangaben. (Auf der >Strecke auf den Feldberg kann man aber mit gut einem 22er >Schnitt hochkeulen... ) 

Schnitte sind eh relativ. Vorgestern in ein Gewitter samt 'Sturm' geraten und das Ziel war, nicht vom Rad geweht zu werden  Der Schnitt war dann auch dementsprechend, zumal ich aufpassen mußte, nicht von herabfallenden Ästen erschlagen zu werden 

Grüße,


----------



## Westi (3. Juli 2001)

Hi Ralphi, ich bin auch am Samstag in das Gewitter gekommen, hatte noch 20km vor mir und war klatschnass, als wär ichin den Main gesprungen und die Massage war wegen den Hagelkörnern auch schon drin.  

Muss unbedingt das Programm bei dir registrieren lassen...is ja peinlich mit dem Sharewareverweis, kann natülich auch mal schaun ob du das mit OnGuard gelöst hast.  
Send mri doch mal ne Rechnung, damit ich dir das Geld überweisen kann .

 
Westi


----------



## Avo (3. Juli 2001)

Hallo Lutz!

Kannst Du mir eine genaue Wegbeschreibung des Höhenprofils Deines Beitrags vom 02.07.2001 17:33 schicken oder hier einstellen? Ich würde die Strecke gern mal abfahren. Hab vor Jahren aktiv Sport gemacht und will mal sehn was davon übrig ist. 

Tschau und Danke - Avo


----------



## Lutz (3. Juli 2001)

Ok, ich mache es in Kurzform, da die detailierte Beschreibung etwas länger ist. Wenn Du es mal mit mir abfahren willst, können wir uns aber gerne zu dieser Tour treffen!

Start: Bockenheim nach Oberursel über Niederursel/Weißkirchen. Ab Hoher Mark den unteren Massbornweg zum Fuchstanz, vom Fuchstanz die "Schotterautobahn" Richtung Feldberg. Am Windeck den kleinen Rundweg um den Feldberg, nach etwa 300m rechts den "harten" Singeltrail rauf auf den Feldberg. Dann das ganze wieder runter, aber dann auf dem Singletrail geradeaus bleiben und bis runter zum Roten Kreuz fahren. Am Roten Kreuz über die Straße den Trail mit dem Wanderwegzeichen "weißer Balken) fahren und auf dem Weg bleiben (Singletrail parallel der Straße) bis zum Eselseck (Straßenkreuzung). Dann geradeaus auf den Weg Richtung Naturfreundehaus. Am Naturfreundehaus auf den Weg "grüner Punkt/Eichenblatt" runter (und auch hoch...) (geiler Singletrail berab am Eichskopf!!!) bis nach Ruppertshain. Von Ruppertshain bin ich Straße bis nach Kelkheim gefahren, da ich mich da mit jemandem treffen wollte und mit der Zeit klarkommen mußte. Da kannst Du aber noch über den Rossert nach Fischbach (bringt nochmal richtig Höhenmeter). Von Fischbach aus evtl. auf den Staufen oder wieder zurück.

Grüße, 
Lutz


----------



## Avo (3. Juli 2001)

Klar, ich werde mich noch mal melden. Möglich wäre es bei mir diesen Samstag. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Für mich ist es ein Test, und Du hast sicher schon einige tausend? Km mehr im Sattel verbracht. Was müsste man den alles so mitnehmen (ausser Helm und Handschuhe)? Danke fürs Angebot!

Tschau Avo


----------



##  (3. Juli 2001)

Hi

bin zwar nur gast hier, aber egal 

hat jemand von euch eine Aufzeichnung vom Bike Marathon in Willingen gemacht?!?
ich hab mich über die lange Runde gequält nur um im Ziel festzustellen, das mein HAC total im Eimer ist und nichts aufgenommen hat.
Immerhin wurde er vor Ort gleich ausgetauscht gegen einen neuen (Ciclo sei dank :] ).
Wenn jemand die Datei vorliegen hat, bitte mailen an:
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (3. Juli 2001)

> _Avo schrieb:_
> *Klar, ich werde mich noch mal melden. Möglich wäre es bei mir diesen Samstag. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Für mich ist es ein Test, und Du hast sicher schon einige tausend? Km mehr im Sattel verbracht. Was müsste man den alles so mitnehmen (ausser Helm und Handschuhe)? Danke fürs Angebot!
> 
> Tschau Avo *



Da muß ich Dich mit Samstag leider enttäuschen, da ich am Sonntag einen Marathon habe. Wie wäre es unter der Woche abends? Hier mal so mein "Terminplan": Bis einschl Do. (evtl auch Freitag noch) dieser Woche werde ich noch fahren, dann erst wieder ab Dienstag nächster Woche. Aber nächste Woche Donnerstag gehts bis Sonntag in den Harz zu fahren. Da bleiben nicht mehr so viele Tage... (diese Termine!)
Wenn wir trotzdem einen Tag finden, an dem wir zusammen fahren können, solltest Du genug zu trinken mitnehmen und etwas zu essen (Banane und/oder Powerbar). Je nach Temp. noch was zum Überziehen. 
Also, bis (hoffentlich) dann,
Lutz


----------



## Lutz (3. Juli 2001)

> _Ralphi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg
> ...



Hey super!
Das ist ja mal der richtige Moment, sich für das wirklich spitzenhafte Programm zu bedanken! Ich muß sagen, ich arbeite sehr viel und gerne mit HRMprofil und bin jedes mal zufrieden damit. Ganz besonders klasse finde ich, daß du Dein Programm nicht kommerziell "ausschlachtest" und damit jedem ermöglichst, es über Shareware zu benutzen und dann preiswert zu kaufen!
Gerade das "Softwareangebot", welches einem für den HAC von der Firma Ciclo geboten wird, ist eigentlich das "was ein Hund jammert". Man kann ja mal so garnichts damit anfangen, außer die ausgelesenen Daten zu konvertieren und zu speichern.
Selbst das Interface hat mich dabei nicht überzeugt, so daß ich es nicht gekauft, sondern selbst gebaut habe.... 
Umsomehr freut es mich, eine ordentliche Software zu benutzen.
Grüße, 
Lutz


----------



## Westi (3. Juli 2001)

Ja Lutz da hast du recht, habe auch privat und beruflich so meine Erfahrungen mit ciclosport gemacht und benutzt mittlerweile mein 2. Interface (in 2 jahren), habe es leider neu gekauft, obwohl wegen der 3 Draehte und seriellem Kabel auch 3,95DMals Kaufpreis angebracht waeren.
 

Über die Software muss ich sagen dass ich die Zoomfunktion, also Streckenabschnitte genauer zu betrachen, gut finde, um etwa einzelne Steigungspassagen herauszufiltern etc. 

Sag mal Ralphi, wenn du in Delphi programmierst, nimmst du für die Graphik die TChart Komonente? *abtrifft*

Wir koennten ja mal alle gemeinesam ein Konkurrenzprodukt entwickeln 

Mit besten Gruessen
Westi


----------



## Lutz (3. Juli 2001)

Den MSP 430 von TI in C zu programmieren ist ja keine Kunst. Problem ist mehr, einen Hersteller zu finden, der in kleinen Stückzahlen das LCD+Gehäuse herstellt. Mit ein bischen Zeit ist das aber wirklich machbar. Ich würde dann gerne noch eine Leistungsmessung mit integrieren. Nur habe ich keine Zeit, ich muß mich für meine Diplomarbeit engagieren, so daß wenig übrig bleibt, an solchen Geschichten zu basteln. Aber besser wäre das Teil in jedem Fall. Alleine die Datenübertragung ist ein Witz. Ohne Handshake oder Protokoll, nur eine Softwareprüfsumme. ächerlich!  Eine ähnliche Diskussion hatten wir hier aber schoneinmal... 

Lutz


----------



## Avo (4. Juli 2001)

Moin Lutz!

Wie wärs Freitag Nachmittag mit einer Tour. Ich könnte ab ca.15:30. Schreib doch mal wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen.

Tschau Avo


----------



## Lutz (4. Juli 2001)

Tach Avo!
Das mit Freitag geht natürlich klar. Allerdings sieht das dann nicht so aus, wie das Höhenprofil oben... Ich will dann eher langsam fahren, damit ich mich nicht zusehr kaputt mache für das Rennen am Sonntag. Ich denke aber, daß teilweise den Weg fahren können. Evt. bringe ich noch einen Freund mit, der auch gerne mitfahren will.
Auch die Uhrzeit ist OK. Sage Du mir, wo wir am Besten starten. Ich selbst wohne in FFM-Bockenheim. Vielleicht findest Du ein Plätzchen, wobei wir es beide nicht so umständlich haben. Wenn Du willst, können wir uns aber auch an der Hohen Mark treffen. 

Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## Avo (4. Juli 2001)

Wenn Du die Hohe Mark in Oberursel meinst dann bin ich 16:30 dort (eher geht leider nicht). Können uns ja an der Haltestelle treffen, oder?

Bis dann!!!

Soll ja richtig warm werden ....


----------



## Lutz (4. Juli 2001)

Alles klar! Ich bin um halb fünf an der Haltestelle. An was erkenne ich Dich, mal abgesehen vom Rad?

Ach, falls was schiefgeht meine Handynummer: 0173-6563789

Lutz


----------



## Avo (4. Juli 2001)

Tja wie seh ich aus?
1,82 m, kurze braune Haare oder blauen Helm.
Falls  an der Haltestelle ein Parkplatz ist - roter Golf II -

Wird schon funktionieren!


----------



## Lutz (5. Juli 2001)

Mal wieder ne kleine Tour durch den Taunus. War schön schnell

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollgut (5. Juli 2001)

Ich bin gestern mit Lutz die obige Tour gefahren. Ja, war schnell - aber nur für mich, Lutz war etwas unterbeschäftigt.

Schöne Bildchen, die mit so einem Höhenmeßgerät erstellt werden können.


----------



## Westi (8. Juli 2001)

Hi Lutz, hast du auch das Höhenprofil vom Marathon am Sonntag?
wie war es denn bei dem Sturm?

Werde morgen frueh mal meine Sonntags-Kaffee Tour hineinstellen, ist auch ganz interessant wenn man vom Westen ( also Höchst, Zeilsheim etc, kommt)

Aber mehr dann in ein paar Stunden (gähn)

Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Lutz (9. Juli 2001)

Sobald ich den HAC ausgelesen habe, lege ich das Profil hier ab. 
Bis auf die Strecke war der Marathon aber echt *******. Das bezieht sich auf die Organisation, die Unfreundlichkeit der Leute, das geringe(!) Interresse an den auswärtigen Fahrern, und die unsportlichkeit der "Lokalmatadore", die unbedingt ihren Sieg erzwingen mußten. Man hatte das Gefühl, es wäre "geschlossene Gesellschaft" und die Fahrer von auswärts braucht man nur, um die Veranstaltung bezahlen zu können. Trotzdem habe ich den dritten Platz, den man sich aber bei einem solchen Rennen aufs Klo hängen kann. War halt ein Experiment und ein gutes Training... Fazit: NICHT empfehlenswert!

Lutz


----------



## Westi (9. Juli 2001)

Hi Lutz aber ich gratuliere dir schon mal für den 3. Platz, war also so ein Lokal - Marathon, aber so was muss ich mir auch mal geben, ach eigentlich habe ich mir das vor 2 Jahren mal gegeben, bei einem Uphill in Innichen (Südtirol), war da bester Nichtitaliener ( von 3en) und wurde 30.ster  .
Die Distanz waren 9km und 1000 Höhenmeter. 
Aber der Veranstalter hatte Pokale für jeden Sch*** zu vergeben, nur nicht für den besten überregionalen Fahrer.

Gewonnen hat das Race übrigens U23 Wetlmeister Pallhuber, hat dann ein jahr später auch den Dolomiti Superbike (kurze Distanz ) gewonnen.

 
Westi


----------



## Westi (9. Juli 2001)

So für alle die das hohe Tempo von Lutz und die Höhenmeter scheuen hier mal eine kleine gemütliche Kaffee-Runde


----------



## Lutz (9. Juli 2001)

Na ja, so richtig geeignet zum Kaffetrinken erscheint mir diese Runde aber auch nicht  ...

Aber hier ist jetzt die Mitteldistanz von Alheim.
Habe auch mal die Geschwindigkeit dazu gemacht.

Viel Spaß damit!

Lutz

(Mir fällt gerade auf, daß in der Geschwindigkeitskurve die maximale Geschwinidgkeit nicht stimmt, obwohl mein HAC auch die 58 km/h anzeigt...)


----------



## Westi (9. Juli 2001)

Hi Lutz, 
sieht schon interessant aus der Marathon und ist doch ne super Zeit, erkenne auch keine Speedabweichung von der ersten zur 2. Runde.
Was war denn die Endzeit für den 1. Platz??

Ich habe beim Hac4 das Problem dass ich zwar Spitzenhöchstgeschwindigkeiten von über 60km/h fahre, auchüber einen längeren Zeitraum von mehr als 5Sekunden, diese aber bei der Aufzeichnung ignoriert werden.

Wir können ja dann mal beim Keiler Bike Marathon die Aufzeichnungen vergleichen..

Viele Gruesse
Westi


----------



## Lutz (9. Juli 2001)

Der HAC mittelt beim Auslesen die Werte sehr stark aufgrund der langen Aufzeichnungsintervalle (20sec). Dadurch kommen immer die Rundungsfehler zustande. Du solltest für die genauen Maximal- und Durchschnittswerte nur das LCD Deines HAC's auswerten. 

Lutz


----------



## Westi (9. Juli 2001)

> _Lutz schrieb:_
> *. Du solltest für die genauen Maximal- und Durchschnittswerte nur das LCD Deines HAC's auswerten.
> 
> Lutz *



Ja nee, is  klar Lutz. Die LCD auswerten, also ich koennte dir da mal was programmieren aber wenn's um Hardware geht kack ich ab, bin kein McGuyver 

Wie geht denn das?
Können ja beim Stammtisch am 20. drueber plaudern, 

Westi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (10. Juli 2001)

Joh, würde mich freuen, Dich auf dem Stammtisch zu sehen!
Das "Wann" und "Wo" ist ja klar. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar andere Leutchen und wir sind dann nicht ganz so alleine... Ist aber auch kein Problem, denn das Essen da ist gut, so daß es sich doch lohnt. Dann können wir auch noch über den Keiler babbeln.
Grüße
,Lutz


----------



## Lutz (11. Juli 2001)

> _Westi schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Ja nee, is  klar Lutz. Die LCD auswerten, also ich koennte dir da mal was programmieren aber wenn's um Hardware geht kack ich ab, bin kein McGuyver
> ...



Oh, sorry!! Hat lange gedauert, bis ich das verstanden habe: LCD ist gleichbedeutend mit dem Display des HAC's. "Liquid-Crystal-Display" kurz LCD=Flüssigkristallanzeige.
Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich mal wieder etwas bescheuert ausgedrückt habe!

Lutz


----------



## Westi (12. Juli 2001)

> _Lutz schrieb:_
> *
> 
> Oh, sorry!! Hat lange gedauert, bis ich das verstanden habe: LCD ist gleichbedeutend mit dem Display des HAC's. "Liquid-Crystal-Display" kurz LCD=Flüssigkristallanzeige.
> ...



Hi Lutz, nee das ist schon klar, wenn du mit auslesen = ablesen meinst, ich dachte da schon weiter und dachte da dass du eine möglichkeit hast irgendwie die daten direkt zu speichern und dann auszulesen oder irgend so was anderes elektrotechnisches.. habe damals bei LED abgeschaltet, Hardware is echt nicht mein ding.. 


 
also bis spätesten szum Stammtisch dann 
Westi


----------



## GTPirate (13. Juli 2001)

Hi Leutchen,

hab da mal eine Frage an alle technisch versierten unter euch. Wie um Himmels Willen kann ich eine HAC-Grafik ins Netz bekommen? Möchte gerne auf meiner Homepage, die ich bald veröffentlichen will, jede Menge Tourenmaterial bereitstellen und würde das gerne mit einer netten HAC-Graphic veredeln. Nur weiß ich schon gar nicht, wie ich ausschließlich die Grafik einzeln abspeichere (also nicht im "ganzen Tourenprogramm" - sondern wirklich nur die einzelne Grafik)

Hilfe?!?!?

C U
GT Pirate - Freibeuter der Wälder


----------



## Westi (13. Juli 2001)

Ahoi Kaptain Ahab, 
also die Höhenprofile, die hier so im Forum herumschwirren sind mir dem Programm des Mitglieds Ralphi gemacht.

Kannst du dir als Shareware unter:
home.t-online.de/home/R.Welz 

herunterladen


 
Westi


----------



## Andreas (13. Juli 2001)

Also bei der HRM Profil Software von Ralph gibt es eine Ausgabemoeglichkeit nach .jpg.

Ich mache fuer meine HP allerdings einfach einen Snapshot des Diagramms und speichere diesen dann ab. Eine Snapshot Funktion haben die meisten Graphikprogramme, wie z.B. PainShopPro.



Weiter kann ich Dir noch ein Java Applet anbieten, welches aus der .tur-Datei im Netz eine Graphik ausgibt (sieht aber noch nicht allzugut aus und viele Infos fehlen noch):

HAC4 Applet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTPirate (13. Juli 2001)

PainShop hört sich ja nett an - werde es wohl auf die "schmerzlosere" Weise mit Corel Draw versuchen .

Die Shareware von HRM Profil hab ich mir auch schon seit geraumer Zeit mal runtergeladen. Bin aber damit auch noch nicht wirklich so vertraut. 
Anyway. Was bietet denn die Vollversion noch so an zusätzlichen Features?!

C U
Pirate on his freakin´ GT


----------



##  (15. Juli 2001)

jemand hatte sinngemäss geschrieben "feldberg 22er schnitt hochkeulen" meine frage: mit einem 22er nur hochkeulen? oder av(sprich, auch wieder runter).

gruss 

07er hoch/65max runter


----------



## Lutz (15. Juli 2001)

> _Gast schrieb:_
> *jemand hatte sinngemäss geschrieben "feldberg 22er schnitt hochkeulen" meine frage: mit einem 22er nur hochkeulen? oder av(sprich, auch wieder runter).
> 
> gruss
> ...



Hallo!
Dieser Jemand war ich. Das heißt nur Hochfahren! Runter zählt ja eigentlich nicht...  
Gut, daß mit dem 22 Schnitt kommt ein wenig auf die Stecke an: Hier eher Schotterautobahn und keine Trails!

Lutz


----------



##  (16. Juli 2001)

danke für die prompte antwort. nun gut, dann sind wir ja einen schritt weitergekommen.also nur "hoch". du schriebst:

>>...Gut, daß mit dem 22 Schnitt kommt ein wenig auf die Stecke an: Hier eher Schotterautobahn und keine Trails! 

von mir aus kannst du dir die strecke"hohemark-feldberg" aussuchen. ich glaube das mit dem 22er schnitt ist nicht machbar. lasse mich jedoch gerne durch fakten überzeugen. dein HRMP-profil zeigte jedenfalls etwas anderes, oder?

gruss 

07er schnittchen


----------



## Lutz (16. Juli 2001)

Den Weg von FFM Bockenheim bis zum Fuchstanz über den sich elend ziehenden "Unteren Masbornweg" bin ich vor etwa 10 Tagen mit einem 22er Schnitt hochgefahren. Der Rest zum Feldberg, gut, gebe ich zu, ist bei dem o.g. Weg im Vorfeld ziemlich hart, will sagen, ich müßte für einen evtl. 21'er Schnitt so etwa 110% fahren, ist aber durchaus möglich! Ach ja, die HAC-Datei ist NICHT gefaked! Das hätte ich wirklich nicht nötig, das geht auch ohne...  Der vermeintlich "niedrige" Schnitt (wir können diese Strecke ja gerne mal zusammen  unter "Gefechtsbedingungen" fahren...) kommt zustande, weil ich mich in Kelkheim mit éiner Bikerin getroffen habe, mit der ich normal fahren wollte, was mir aber auch nicht so richtig geglückt ist.... 

Lutz, der Raser


----------



## Lutz (16. Juli 2001)

Nochwas: Du redest von HoMa-Feldberg, Ich rede schon immer von FFM-Bockenheim-Feldberg. Das ist etwas völlig anderes, denn HoMa-Feldberg denke ich, ist tatsächlich mit einem 22er Schnitt für Hobbybiker nicht zu schaffen.

L


----------



##  (16. Juli 2001)

>>Den Weg von FFM Bockenheim bis zum Fuchstanz über den sich elend ziehenden "Unteren Masbornweg" bin ich vor etwa 10 Tagen mit einem 22er Schnitt hochgefahren

das denke ich ist durchaus machbar. dann sieht die sache doch schon etwas anders aus. wenn ich z.b. vom nordend über die eckenheimer, heddernheim, niederursel, bommersheim, ou, homa mit einem schnitt um die 30 hinbürste(rotr-ampel-ignorieren), dann kann ich mit einen 07er bis zum fuchstanz schnullern, um eventuell in die nähe eines 22er´s  zu kommen. ich habs noch nicht genau ausgerechnet. 

>>! Ach ja, die HAC-Datei ist NICHT gefaked! 

das habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


>>Der vermeintlich "niedrige" Schnitt (wir können diese Strecke ja gerne mal zusammen unter "Gefechtsbedingungen" fahren...) 

der schnitt war ja nun nicht "vermeintlich", sondern objektiv i. s. von intersubjektiv nachprüfbar. "zusammenfahren" bringt es in meinem fall nun gar nicht, weil ich dich nach der ersten kurve nicht mehr zu sehen kriege und das baut mich ja nun auch nicht gerade auf. ;-)

wie gesagt, gruss

07er-schnittchen
p.s. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. so viel rotwild gibt es ja nun auch nicht auf dem fuchstanz


----------



## Lutz (16. Juli 2001)

Joh, klar! Mich erkennst Du an der großen Statur (1,96m) und den besagten Rädchen. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du aber am Samstag (siehe in diesem Forum "Samstag 21.7") bei unserem Tourentreff mitfahren!
Würde mich freuen, Dich begrüßen zu können.
Grüße,
Lutz


----------



##  (16. Juli 2001)

>>Wenn Du willst, kannst Du aber am Samstag (siehe in diesem Forum "Samstag 21.7") bei unserem Tourentreff mitfahren! 

kann leider nicht, werde auf jeden fall demnächst irgendwann einmal dabei sein. aber nur einen einstelligen schnitt fahren.

gruss 07er-schnittchen


----------



## Westi (24. Juli 2001)

So für alle die dabeigewesen sind und die die mal mitfahren wollen hier mal das Höhenprofil der Tour vom 21.07. (Hohemark)
(ist halt von Schwanheim aus )
Grüsse
Westi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

